# swell.gr: Ford Focus ST (Enhancement/Protection)



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*Hello again* :wave:

*Last week, among others cars we had a Ford Focus ST booked for a Protection detail session. Upon car's arrival and inspection we diagnosed that the car suffered from light swirl problem so we decided to go for a single step correction before any other step. It was a single step as the owner needed the car ready the same day.*

*
So the car was clayed with Dodo Juice basics of bling Clay bar and Born Slippy. Then the surface was corrected with Menzerna Power Finish PO 203 followed by CG EZ Creme Glaze for extra glossiness.*

*
Then was time for Zaino Z-2 sealant.2 Coats were applied and gave a stunning glossy surface.Final step was Dodo Juice Supernatural wax.
The final looks of the car was deep wet look with fantastic reflections.

Glasses were sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant after a deep cleanse with Nanolex Premium Glass Cleaner.Trims and tires coated with CarPro Pearl.* *

Car's owner (pictured in some photos) was more than happy upon delivery.* *

Following are some 50/50 and many final shots:































































































































Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant 




















Final Shots






































































































































































































































































Thanks for viewing 
mike
*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

As usual Mike another stunning job :thumb:

Out interest Mike how many hours did you spend to do all that ? Quite a number of products you applied there you must have been working at warp speed :buffer:

Those cars come in five door only in Australia they would look better in two like the one that you did :thumb:

PS: all eyes are drooling over the Bugatti thread at the moment and I would be as well if I had more time great motor car :argie: Good for Bob and Dave ! 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> As usual Mike another stunning job :thumb:
> 
> Out interest Mike how many hours did you spend to do all that ?
> 
> Mario


Thanks Mario ..

It took me all day


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Eurogloss said:


> As usual Mike another stunning job :thumb:


There is Nothing more to say!!!! :doublesho:doublesho
The car now looks like New !!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Lovely job! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job..reflections is amazing..


----------



## PATSIMINI (May 12, 2011)

great as always............


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Wow lovely work on a lovely car. 
With that kind of results i m sure he still smiles


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great results mike. Well done


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Great Job Mike! Excellent Job


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Fantastic job Mike! Sooooo much gloss :thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Great job.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------

